# 5D MKII chameleon car



## STPhotos (Mar 10, 2012)

Not sure if anyone's posted this yet, but here's a rather interesting utilization of the 5D MKII...

http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/04/mercedes-f-cell-gets-led-camouflage/


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 10, 2012)

That's pretty impressive actually. I wonder if they were using MagicLantern w/HDMI recording to get the video output, or if it was simply doing the LiveView over USB2.0 via the SDK. Too bad the LEDs were so large, if it was a bit smaller dot-pitch, that'd be even better camouflage


----------

